# my new rescue



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well now arizona is well on the road to be a normal 4 year old stallion i have a bit more time on my hands for another project :lol:

i picked this little guy up for $100. the people who had him had done a very poor job of feeding and looking after him and i really wanted to get him out of there. i offered them a $100 and thankfully they said yes. 

we arent sure on breed but im almost 100% sure there is some quarter horse and stock horse in there. im not too fussed on breed anyway as my plan for him is to be my trail horse. both my other qh's are going to do reining and i want something else just for going out on a cruisy ride. 

im not sure how he will end up. he isnt perfect but he isnt put together too bad either and with good food and vitamins etc i think he will come up nice. he is only 16 months old at the moment. 

if anyone has any ideas on breed let me know 

phoenix


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He's gorgeous.
100 dollars? wow, that is very cheap. 
Beautiful photo's, I love his colour lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yes he was cheap but he is very skinny, unregisterable & unhandled (although i can register him palomino). i spend my days devising new ways to catch him lol but he is getting better. hes inquisitive and willing but scared


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

That's good that he's getting better at catching.
My riding club haa a boarder pony that hates being caught and she would turn her back legs towards you and kick out at you. Luckily the boarders have decided to sell her. She is a dangerous little pony..
Are you going to register him or just leave him unregistered?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

if he grows into a nice horse and i dont geld him then i will register him. otherwise i wont. im not looking at showing with him or anything so im not too fussed if im not going to breed with him. but thats a big IF. ive got time to decide anyway. because he is undernourished his boy bits havent dropped yet so i couldnt geld him yet anyways


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im going to say he looks like a TWH cross from his head and bone structure, just screams twh to me... good luck with him!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

theres very little chance of that as im in australia. twh's are here i think but theres only a couple of studs and you pay big $$$$ for them here. his face to me is very similar to my australian stock horse x qh gelding. 

who knows lol it will become more evident as he starts to put on weight etc


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Poor baby, I hate seeing the younger ones (Of any) thin! Its not hard to feed a yearling, thats pure neglect. Glad to see you found him or he found you rather!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

OOOOH, hehe didnt know realize you are australia, my bad. Wow horses really look different down there eh? Your qh stally looks very unlike any american qh to me, and if your baby was from here id swear he has some twh in him. lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah my qh is an australian quarter horse. there is a slight difference although he does have enough imported genes that i can double register him with the american quarter horse association


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

well coolio, ya learn something new every day!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hehehehe yeah


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Poor thing, glad you got him!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Why would you even consider breeding horses when you have no knowledge of thier background? That little horse would probably make a fine gelding as would your other horse but I think neither one of them is of stud quality.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Aww looks like my Marley!!! I got marley for only $200


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Why would you even consider breeding horses when you have no knowledge of thier background? That little horse would probably make a fine gelding as would your other horse but I think neither one of them is of stud quality.


if you read my post regarding my stally properly you would learn why, at this stage, he is still a stallion. i dont recall once ever having mentioned breeding with him as that is not my intent. a person has a colt or a stallion and people assume you are breeding??!! i know a lady who has never bred a horse in her life and she has also never had anything but stallions as that is what she prefers. a horse can be kept whole without being bred. had i planned on breeding with him, i would have mentioned it. i ask you also how i am supposed to geld something that hasnt dropped yet anyway in the instance of the little palomino?

this little fella will stay whole for the same reason as my other stally and IF he is of good enough temperament etc i MAY breed him with one of my own fillies with intentions of continuing on a calm line of horse that can make someone who doesnt have $$$$$ to spend on 'well bred' horses for pleasure riding very happy. that is IF and MAY. 99% likely he will be cut. its sad that the only stallions that are considered to be 'good enough' to stay whole are those that are conformationally correct blah blah blah not every horse in the world is bred to be perfect and a champion. when carefully chosen, even an imperfect horse can create beautiful offspring given the right temperament etc

thanks for everyones replies


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the horse!
He looks nice


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He's so lucky you stepped in to buy him! He's a lovely little guy.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

What a cutie!! When i first got onyx he was so afraid of people, I was afraid he might not ever get over it, but now a year latter he's the first one to the gate!  just takes lots of loves, and a few treats never hurt. ^^


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hahaha yeah im sure treats will work once he learns to like them lol he hates treats right now but he is getting more and more inquisitive the more i offer them to him


----------

